# Ask me about Astrology & Numerology! (esp if your character has a birthday)



## DaemonId (Jan 7, 2015)

I've studied for 14 years and know a ton about it.  Not sure if it would relate to stories--except your characters!  Some astrologers (like me) do charts for characters (eg. Harry Potter) with interesting results.  If you have a birthday for a character, talk to me and I could give you more insights.    
I also managed to do a numerology report for Frodo Baggins   Destiny 11, like Harry Potter, no surprise!

I don't recommend picking a random day, but who knows, if you're really in tune with your character, it might work! 
If you have any other questions about the energy of the planets, you could try them.

Also, I can do a reading for you adding the asteroids Scheherazade (the storyteller in 1,001 Arabian Nights) and Shakespeare.  I did the charts for JK Rowling and George RR Martin and it was really surprising and illuminating!  I also used the asteroids Potter, Amor, Atropos (death), Winter, Melancholia and Kings


----------

